# How did I lose eth1?

## mumbobob

I'm working with a Dell 700m laptop and the intel 2200BG internal wireless chipset.  I updated the kernel, wireless drivers and ieee802_11/wep packages over the last couple weeks, and my wireless card no longer works.  In fact, when I try to start eth1 (the device formerly associated with my wireless chipset) my computer begins to run dhcpcd eth1 and then tells me that eth1 does not exist.  Running iwconfig indicates that I have no available network interfaces with wireless extensions.  Anyone have any ideas what might have happened here?  I'm pretty confused.

----------

## tomasm

Can you post the output of the following commands?

```
dmesg | grep eth
```

```
dmesg | grep ipw
```

```
ifconfig -a
```

```
lsmod
```

----------

## mumbobob

Here is the output of the 4 commands you listed ...

[code]

eth0: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:0f:1f:b2:06:70

b44: eth0: Link is up at 100Mbps, full duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX.

b44: eth0b44: eth0: Link is up at 100Mbps, full duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX.

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

b44: eth0: transmit timed out, resetting

b44: eth0: Link is down.

b44: eth0: Link is up at 100Mbps, full duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX.

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.1.0

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless BG2200 Network Connection

ipw2200: ipw-2.4-boot.fw load failed: Reason -2

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: -2

ipw2200: Failed to register network device

ipw2200: probe of 0000:02:01.0 failed with error -5

eth0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0F:1F:B2:06:70

            inet addr:192.168.1.104  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

            UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

            RX packets:6642  errors:0  dropped:0  overruns:0  frame:0

            TX packets:16452  errors:0  dropped:0  overruns:0  frame:0

            collisions:0  txqueuelen:1000

            RX bytes:9673281 (9.2 Mb)  TX bytes:1183019 (1.1 Mb)

            Interrupt:10

lo         Link encap:Local Loopback

            inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

            UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

            RX packets:0  errors:0  dropped:0  overruns:0  frame:0

            TX packets:0  errors:0  dropped:0  overruns:0  frame:0

            collisions:0  txqueuelen:0

            RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

Module                                      Size   Used By

ipw2200                              173000   0

ieee80211                             45928    1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt                     5888    1 ieee80211

snd_pcm_oss                       48800    0

snd_mixer_oss                     17792    1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss                        34688    0

snd_seq_midi_event               6912    1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                                51856    4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device                      8076    2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_intel8x0                         30492    0

snd_ac97_codec                   92064    1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus                         2944    1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                               81668    3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0, snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer                              22404    2 snd_seq, snd_pcm

snd                                        50020   9  snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0, snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc                        9352   2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

----------

## tomasm

 *Quote:*   

> ipw2200: ipw-2.4-boot.fw load failed: Reason -2 
> 
> ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: -2 
> 
> ipw2200: Failed to register network device 
> ...

 

This appears in the "COMMON TROUBLESHOOTING TIPS" section of http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/INSTALL

From the document:

//////////////////////////////////////////////////

2.  The following error appears in the dmesg kernel ring buffer output:

ipw2200: ipw-2.4-boot.fw load failed: Reason -2

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: -2

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ipw2200: probe of 0000:02:03.0 failed with error -5

CAUSE: this may be due to any one of the following reasons:

-  firmware in wrong location or wrong firmware version. Follow the

   instructions in the section LOADING FIRMWARE VIA HOT-PLUG above.

-  sysfs may not be mounted. Follow the instructions in the SYSFS section

   above.

//////////////////////////////////////////////////

Perhaps try to re-emerge ipw2200?

----------

## dgaffuri

Which version of ipw2200-firmware? It seems you need 2.4.

----------

## mumbobob

Well ... I had version 2.4 of the firmware installed, and I just reemerged it, with no real success.  Device eth1 still does not exist according to my system.  I'm sort of at a loss here, any other ideas?

----------

## dgaffuri

 *mumbobob wrote:*   

> Well ... I had version 2.4 of the firmware installed, and I just reemerged it, with no real success.  Device eth1 still does not exist according to my system.  I'm sort of at a loss here, any other ideas?

 

Which kernel, udev and hotplug versions? Do you use the kernel drivers or the ipw2200 package? In the first case, are they built as a module?

----------

## mumbobob

udev version 087, hotplug version 20040923-r1, kernel version 2.6.15-r1

----------

## SteakTheMooCow

I've actually got the same problem...  I formatted to Windows so [inept] family members could use the system... I went back to Gentoo a little over a month ago and didn't need wifi, so I didn't configure it.  Now that I want it, it just doesn't work...

udev: 089-r2

hotplug: 20040923-r1

kernel: 2.6.16-gentoo-r2 and 2.6.16-suspend2-r2

IPW2200: 1.1.2-r1

IPW2200 Firmware: 3.0

No eth1 appearing and now lspci thinks I have an Atheros 5212...

No firmware error on load...

```

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.1.2mprq

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

```

I don't think it's the firmware that's at fault here...

LSPCI's output

```

02:05.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

```

and -v

```

02:05.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Askey Computer Corp. Unknown device 7057

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

        Memory at fc6f0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

```

and -p

```

00:00.0 0600: 8086:3340 (rev 21)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:3341 (rev 21)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:24c2 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:24c4 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:24c7 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:24cd (rev 03)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev 83)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:24cc (rev 03)

00:1f.1 0101: 8086:24ca (rev 03)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:24c3 (rev 03)

00:1f.5 0401: 8086:24c5 (rev 03)

01:00.0 0300: 10de:0328 (rev a1)

[b]02:05.0 0280: 168c:0013 (rev 01)[/b]

02:07.0 0c00: 104c:8023

02:09.0 0200: 8086:1016 (rev 03)

02:0b.0 0607: 1179:0617 (rev 32)

02:0b.1 0607: 1179:0617 (rev 32)

02:0d.0 0880: 1179:0805 (rev 03)

```

----------

## dgaffuri

 *mumbobob wrote:*   

> udev version 087, hotplug version 20040923-r1, kernel version 2.6.15-r1

 

What happens if you rmmod and then modprobe ipw2200 again after booting? Same error in dmesg?

----------

## mumbobob

Yeah, same dmesg reply if I unload and reload the module.  I tried that pretty early on.  How good on the kernel drivers?  Any thought on commenting out the modules in modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 and trying to run ipw2200 loaded through the kernel?

----------

## dgaffuri

 *mumbobob wrote:*   

> How good on the kernel drivers?  Any thought on commenting out the modules in modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 and trying to run ipw2200 loaded through the kernel?

 

You may try them, but I don't think it makes a difference. AFAIK ipw2200 must be compiled as a module to be able to load firmware.

You may want to create the /etc/sysconfig/hotplug file and set DEBUG=yes in it to check for more detailed messages when ipw2200 tries to load firmware.

----------

## beissemj

last i heard the builtin kernel drivers were pretty old, is that not the case now? (haven't messed with it in awhile)

----------

## dgaffuri

Not so old in latest kernels, 2.6.16 (and 2.6.15 IIRC) has a patched 1.0.8 version, while 2.6.17 (rc1 and 2 of course) derives from 1.1.1. I don't know if the latter is patched or not.

I would avoid using the 2.6.14 one, that's derived from 1.0.0 version.

----------

## plastix

I had to do this with kernel 2.6.16 (In kernel drivers):

```

emerge -C net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware

emerge =net-wireless/ipw2200-frimware-2.4

```

I don't know if this will help you, but it seems that the developers pushed version 3.0 of the firmware which (at least for me and a few of my friends) causes the -2 errors while loading the firmware.  

Another person that received the -2 errors happened to have the gentoo portage install of the ipw2200 drivers, but didn't have a /lib/firmware directory.  He copied the firmware drivers from whereever they were into a root owned /lib/firmware directory and that solved his problems.

Hope these suggestions may offer some insite to your problem.

Good luck.

----------

## hiboo

same problem here.

using the firmware 2.4 fixed the pb, thanks plastix.

I have commited a bug : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=133207

----------

## dgaffuri

 *hiboo wrote:*   

> I have commited a bug : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=133207

 

You're using the kernel driver

```
ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, git-1.0.8
```

which requires firmware 2.4, as you may easily check on ipw2200 project site. Why do you think this is a bug in gentoo? You should use the firmware appropriate for your driver version.

----------

## hiboo

The answer on the bug makes me angry. Henrik cleary think I am a dumb man...

dgaffuri>generally, there is backward compatibility. I expect that the firmware 3.0 works as firmware 2.4 does. Here it does not.

In gentoo, I use the stable version : I do 'emerge -DuN world', so I expect it to work.

It doesn't, I have to update '/etc/portage/package.mask' to mask the new firmware to make it working. So I think it's a bug.

----------

## dgaffuri

 *hiboo wrote:*   

> generally, there is backward compatibility. I expect that the firmware 3.0 works as firmware 2.4 does. Here it does not.
> 
> In gentoo, I use the stable version : I do 'emerge -DuN world', so I expect it to work.
> 
> It doesn't, I have to update '/etc/portage/package.mask' to mask the new firmware to make it working. So I think it's a bug.

 

Not at all, it's slotted. If you check the driver you'll see that it loads firmware by filename, including the version. You may find the required versions here.

Anyway, the stable version works with the stable version of portage ipw2200 driver. If you use another one, like the in kernel version, you need to emerge or manually install the appropriate firmware.

----------

